# Phyllobates Aurotaenia. Anyone still keeping these?



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

My mid-life crisis has seemed to subsided and I'm looking to get back into the hobby semi-full swing. I want to start keeping some of the less popular darts and I came across these on Rana Verde's site and I want some as my re-introductory frogs. I love the colors and the speckling sets the coloration off for me! All of the info I have come across seemed to be dated. Do any one still keep these or have they mostly faded away in the hobby? I would like to see setups and frog pics if any one still has them please.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

not sure about any of the old lines... but Tesoros made this available within the last couple years.

Jeremy has some listed for sale on his site:
Phyllobates - JL-Exotics


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a fairly large group in a 75G, this is a truly cool species to work with! Very bold and they feed like a school of Piranhas. Very social as well.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

My first and favorite frogs! I let mine go when I downsized a while back too. I see there is another thread right now about aurotaenia eggs so that might be worth checking out. 

Also, someone local to me (MRBIGGS) was selling some gold-band not too long ago. 

I miss their calling...


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I just picked up a large group of these from Kevin Hoff a month or so ago, apparently the old line, I'm pretty sure he still had some juvies left. Their calling is beautiful, and such good group frogs! I have 7 in a 100 gallon exo, so much fun to see them in it.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I breed the old line green aurotaenia (and have several subadults still available). They are really nice frogs with an awesome call. Care requirements aren't too unique. Similar care as terribilis, just smaller. They are good group frogs. They take surprisingly large prey for their size. Mostly terrestrial but will climb to perch.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a group of old line greens, the adults are all girls though, and the 2 froglets I picked up in the hope of getting a male are to young to sex/breed. 

Extremely bold and active frogs in my experience and very underrated.

They are basically just as cool as any green auratus in my opinion, and auratus are pretty cool still even though they are common.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

How big are adults of this species? This is one that I've never seen in person, and when I think of frogs in the genus Phyllobates, I generally think of large animals (though that is likely because terribilis and bicolor are the first two that come to mind).


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Adult P. aurotaenias will range from ~2.8 to 3.5 cm from snout to vent.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

So if I were to come across a group, will this be suitable? The dimension are 30"x18"x24". 56 gallons









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

diggenem said:


> So if I were to come across a group, will this be suitable? The dimension are 30"x18"x24". 56 gallons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 56 gallons and the way it is planted/hardscaped I would say you'd be ok with a group of 5 or 6. 

If you put some large pieces of drift wood in there, like leaning them against the background or sides and/or creating a large log pile and maybe adding some leaf litter in there you could support a larger group.

They are very active, and mine climb quite a bit so I think they'd appreciate having some good perches on your walls to hand out in/on.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Dendro Dave said:


> At 56 gallons and the way it is planted/hardscaped I would say you'd be ok with a group of 5 or 6.
> 
> If you put some large pieces of drift wood in there, like leaning them against the background or sides and/or creating a large log pile and maybe adding some leaf litter in there you could support a larger group.
> 
> They are very active, and mine climb quite a bit so I think they'd appreciate having some good perches on your walls to hand out in/on.


I was going to add some more liana but I want it to look natural. I did pick up a couple of small liana vines over the weekend and added them this morning after I baked them. I'll create a thread on it and my other 56G once I get both of them up and running. I'll post another quick pic of it but I want others to share their builds and experiences with these frogs because it's not too much current info on them.












Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a group of these in this week and I must say they are awesome!!! They are very active, bold and despite most info suggesting that they are mostly terrestrial, mines use the entire enclosure (30x18x24). I have one caller and I believe the group may be 3.2.0. based off the one caller and body shape. 

I'll share a few pics of the frogs but I'm still going to wait until I get my other build up and running before I will share pics of their enclosure. Thanks to all that posted and gave me some insight of these wonderful, yet under appreciated frogs.


----------



## Manzanitadude (Jan 7, 2016)

Great looking frogs. Please get with me if you get froglets from the group.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Manzanitadude said:


> Great looking frogs. Please get with me if you get froglets from the group.


Definitely will and thanks for the awesome manzanita! Man you can't be beat!!! Do you have a feedback thread?


----------



## Manzanitadude (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks, glad to help. Let me know if you need anything else. I hope your build is going well.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Manzanitadude said:


> Thanks, glad to help. Let me know if you need anything else. I hope your build is going well.


Oh yea it's should be up and running by the end of the week. I had so much manzanita, I revamped the Aurotaenia enclosure too ! I'll try to get some pics up once I get the second build together.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Just wanted to post a few pics of my p. Auroteania "Green". They have been in their setup for about two months now and I love these guys. Very bold and use every inch of their viv.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have two if these frogs. They're not adults yet, so I'm hoping that is the reason I haven't heard either of them calling. But I may have two females. My GF has 4 phyllobates vittatus around the same age and two of them are already calling. 

Mine seem to be fearless, especially compared to the more shy vittatus (they look very similar). Also they eat a lot! I am Joe feeding them the larger hydei flies and they just devour them.


----------



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

Here is one of mine. I love the marking on its arms and feet.


----------

